# Sinking Hornwort



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

What causes Hornwort to sink instead of float?

The Hornwort in my guppy tank use to float but now some of the stems have started to head for the bottom. I looked over the ones that are starting to sink and there is no algae on them and they are not really large by any means yet they keep sinking on me.


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

for hornwort that is not necessarily unusual behavior. occasionally it can break apart and pieces will sink, then grow out again later. reproduction by fragmentation. hornwort sometimes formed the turions -- "winter buds" described below when I kept it in my tanks.

http://books.google.com/books?id=sR...X&oi=book_result&resnum=9&ct=result#PPA377,M1

is it defoliating and sinking (bad), or are the sinking pieces tight and dense (normal)?


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

Thank you so much for replying. 

All of the pieces are tight and dense and all of them want to sink to the bottom. I have a few pieces propped up onto my Bacopa just to keep it at the surface. The only other time I had Hornwort sink on me is when some of it was badly covered in fuzz algae.

The thing I find so strange about this is that I have two 10 gals and there is hornwort in both tanks. It's sinking in the one but not the other.


----------

